# Bay Flats Lodge - "North Wind Retreats"



## Capt. Chris Martin

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 23, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
As of this writing, another cold front has just blown through Seadrift, and the north wind is howling. This will greatly help the duck hunters this afternoon and tomorrow, but the anglers amongst us will need to hide behind some cover as we look for the fish.

A good windbreak in our neck of the woods is located along the northern-most shoreline of Espiritu Santo Bay. The Dewberry Island shoreline outside of Shoalwater Bay, and the Blackberry Island shoreline all the way into Barroom Bay near Port Oâ€™Connor offer prime wade fishing areas during periods of strong north wind. Another area of protection form the north wind is the Army Hole out on Matagorda Island, but getting out there can definitely prove to be a challenge during the onslaught of a major front. The Army Hole, along with all of the other back lakes out on Matagorda Island - Pringle, Contee, Twins, Long, and Panther (to name a few) - offer a place for you to get out of the wind whenever you can get out to them.

When youâ€™re making your way back to Seadrift after fishing Espiritu Santo Bay, you can take advantage of a number of fishing spots anywhere within the confines of the stretch of the Intracoastal Waterway all the way from Port Oâ€™Connor to San Antonio Bay. There are a number of places in the ICW that offer deep-water drop offs that are just adjacent to flats areas. These are good places to ambush cold-water trout, especially on bright sunny days after the water has warmed a bit. You can fish the drop off itself for flounder, too. Cast one of your favorite plastic tails out into deeper water, and slowly work the bait along the bottom all the way up the incline of the drop off. Folks have caught some true saddle blankets utilizing this technique.

Wherever you go, or whatever you do think of safety first. Happy Thanksgiving to all!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies this morning will become partly cloudy this afternoon. High 72F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low 52F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine. High around 75F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower late. Low 58F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 73F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies. Low near 55F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A moderate onshore flow will persist until mid-morning before weakening as a cool front approaches. The front will move into the coastal areas before noon today, resulting in a chance for showers mainly southeast of Corpus Christi Bay. A weak to moderate northeast flow will develop in the wake of the front tonight. Generally weak to moderate east or northeast flow will prevail the second-half of the week as another weak front moves into the region on Friday. Stronger southeast flow will develop by late in the weekend ahead of another cold front. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 70.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Port Aransas 71.1 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 80.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Happy Thanksgiving*

What an impressive deer for Kennedy and Abraham Jr. on their first deer! Congrats to both of these kids. Thanks Captain Cooper, Ranch, Bay Flats Lodge Staff, Captain John, Kennedy, Abraham Jr. and Abraham's family for everyone's tenacity for making it happen. It was on the last morning hunt that Kennedy was lucky enough to harvest a Beautiful whitetail. The family was actually scheduled that morning to do a fishing trip with a different Bay Flats guide, but her Mom and Dad decided at the last minute to give her another opportunity in the stand. Oh well, I'm very sure this experience will have a lasting memory on this young lady's life. Thanks to the guides, ranch, staff and the parents for assisting with this Young's ladies first deer. Bay Flats Lodge offers 4 professional guided deer hunting guides and can accommodate up to 4 hunts on the same day.

Call today! Our team can custom tailor your hunting or fishing itinerary.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Thank you!*

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------

